# Small alternatives to Tissot T-Touch?



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

Not sure if the T-Touch Solar qualifies as "smartwatch", but I thought I'd ask here anyhow.

Everyone here seems to wear their T-Touch when out trekking. Lots of people with Garmins, too - but the massive ones, not the new Fenix.

Is there any good alternative for a 'smartwatch' that has lots of functionality, but also solar to recharge, and isn't over 42mm (preferably less)? Am i dreaming, and do I have to wait a few years?


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

https://www.casio-watches.com/basel/en/product/protrek/prw-60.html
if fully digital than 3000 series.


----------



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

Wow, it's actually a pretty great option. Pity about the, uh, G-shock aesthetics. The T-touch wins there.

I was thinking of something like the Garmin Fenix 5s, but I'm guessing I would be too annoyed at the battery life. A GPS watch with 4 hours of battery? You'd need a battery that lasts a whole day at least. Unless I don't understand how it actually works.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

There was Epson GPS watch but it gone extinct almost immediately after release. they had up to 2 days of GPS life. 
https://epson.ca/For-Home/Watches/GPS-Watches/ProSense-367-GPS-Multisport-Watch---Black/p/E11E223052
https://www.casio.com/products/watches/pro-trek/prw3000-2b
is very small for full ABC watch.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

MisterV said:


> Wow, it's actually a pretty great option. Pity about the, uh, G-shock aesthetics. The T-touch wins there.
> 
> I was thinking of something like the Garmin Fenix 5s, but I'm guessing I would be too annoyed at the battery life. A GPS watch with 4 hours of battery? You'd need a battery that lasts a whole day at least. Unless I don't understand how it actually works.


Read about it. ;-)


----------

